# كنت فتى والان شخت !!



## قيروانى (3 يونيو 2006)

*كنت فتى والان شخت !!*

*ايضا كنت فتى وقد شخت ولم ار صديقا تخلى عنه ولا ذريه له تلتمس خبزا "مز37:25"*​اختى اخى ... سيدك اليوم يخاطبك على لسان داود حبيبه ان كنت فى يأس فى عوز فى احتياج فى عدم سلام تذكر تلك الايه جيداااا  ايضا انا مثلك فتى وان كنت ايضا اصبحت شيخا فهل رأيت يوما ما انه تخلى عن صديق او سمعت عن ذريه التمست خبزا ولم تجده ...؟!!! 
طيله حياتى القليله على وجه تلك الارض التى احتضنت خطيه ابائى الاولين وانا لم ارى يوما انسان احتاج وتخلى عنه الرب .. لم ارى يوما انسان التمس خبزا وتخلى عنه الرب .. لم ارى انسان فى حياتى كان فى عوز وتمنع الرب عنه ...
هل انت معوز لشىء ما ...؟؟ من من ستطلب ولمن تتحدث وابوك هناك واقف يصغى اليك !!! اذهب التجىء اليه هو لن يردك مهما كان طلبك !!!
هل تشعر ان الوقت انقضى وطلبتك لم تحصل عليها بعد ..؟؟ هو واقف ينتظر سؤال قلبك فقط اسأله برجاء وايمان تلك الايه : ​*ايضا كنت فتى وقد شخت ولم ار صديقا تخلى عنه ولا ذريه له تلتمس خبزا "مز37:25"*​احفظ الآيه اجعلها فى فمك فى ذهنك فى قلبك امام عينك تأمل فيها كل حين ..اجعلها رجاء قلبك .. اجعلها هى مرجعك لثقتك فى نوال طلبتك .. قل له يا سيدى على رجاء تلك الايه انا اطلب منك ..قل له :​ *ايضا كنت فتى وقد شخت ولم ار صديقا تخلى عنه ولا ذريه له تلتمس خبزا "مز37:25"*​ 


*صلوا لاجلى*
*  قيروانى               *​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا قيروانى بجد




			حين ..اجعلها رجاء قلبك .. اجعلها هى مرجعك لثقتك فى نوال طلبتك .. قل له يا سيدى على رجاء تلك الايه انا اطلب منك ..قل له :
ايضا كنت فتى وقد شخت ولم ار صديقا تخلى عنه ولا ذريه له تلتمس خبزا "مز37:25"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## قيروانى (3 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى يا ميرنا 
والمنتدى منور بيكم كلكم 
صلواتكم لاجلى


----------



## ميرنا (3 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا معاك ولونك المفروض تتدخل السجن  لانك تقريبا مش بتيجى*


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

لالالالالا الكلام كبير كبير يعني مش هين لا برافو عاليك بجد موضوع تمااااااااااااااااام

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## قيروانى (3 يونيو 2006)

*انا برضه مش باجى يا ميرنا عشان مكنتش اعرف انكم فتحتوا المنتدى تانى يعنى انتم اللى كنتم مساجين الحمد لله انكم دلوقتى افراج هههههههههههههههههههه  "شكر خاص للاخ بلاك جيتار اللى دعانى مره تانيه ليكم ...*
*وانت يا هيما ربنا يفرح قلبك وشكرا على كلامك الرقيق واتمنى تصليلى من قلبك *


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

صلوات العدرا والقديسين حبيبي وربنامعاك


----------



## blackguitar (3 يونيو 2006)

*لالالالالالا بالراحه علينا يا قيروانى الله يخليك ........ احنا مش اد تأملاتك الرائعه دى *

*وان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم*


----------

